# Thay thế vắc xin Quinvaxem bằng ComBE Five trên toàn quốc vào cuối năm nay



## thuhoai

Ngày 18/12, Bộ Y tế cho biết sẽ cho phép triển khai vắc xin ComBE Five thay thế vắc xin Quinvaxem trên quy mô toàn quốc từ cuối tháng 12/2018.
Bộ Y tế vừa ban hành Quyết định số 2912/QĐ ngày 14/5/2018 về việc triển khai vắc xin DPT-VGB-Hib (ComBE Five) do Công ty Biological E. Ltd Ấn Độ sản xuất, thay thế vắc xin Quinvaxem trong tiêm chủng mở rộng (TCMR) tại 7 tỉnh Hà Nam, Bắc Giang, Yên Bái, Kon Tum, Bình Định, Đồng Tháp, Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu trước khi triển khai trên toàn quốc.

Theo đó, tháng 6/2018, Dự án TCMR đã tổ chức Hội thảo phổ biến kế hoạch triển khai và hướng dẫn chuyển đổi sử dụng vắc xin ComBE Five cho 7 tỉnh/thành phố. Xây dựng tài liệu hướng dẫn triển khai chuyển đổi, sử dụng vắc xin ComBE Five để tập huấn cho cán bộ TCMR các tuyến.

Dự án TCMR phối hợp với Vụ Truyền thông và thi đua khen thưởng, Cục Y tế Dự phòng tổ chức Hội thảo với các cơ quan báo chí Trung ương và địa phương, tổ chức tọa đàm trên báo Tuổi trẻ về chuyển đổi vắc xin phối hợp DPT-VGB-Hib trong chương trình TCMR.

Các địa phương đã chuẩn bị tốt kế hoạch và thực hiện nghiêm túc theo đúng kế hoạch đã được Sở Y tế các tỉnh/thành phố phê duyệt bao gồm tổ chức tập huấn, truyền thông trước triển khai, ra soát, quản lý đối tượng trẻ, thực hành tiêm chủng an toàn đặc biệt là khám sàng lọc và tư vấn cho các bậc cha mẹ, chủ động theo dõi báo cáo phản ứng sau tiêm chủng …

Dự án TCMR đã phối hợp với Cục Quản lý, Khám chữa bệnh tăng cường chỉ đạo các cơ sở khám chữa bệnh các tuyến phối hợp, hỗ trợ các cơ sở tiêm chủng mở rộng trong việc sẵn sàng cấp cứu và xử trí các trường hợp phản ứng sau tiêm chủng (nếu có).

Công tác kiểm tra, giám sát bao gồm giám sát công tác chuẩn bị trước triển khai và công tác đảm bảo an toàn tiêm chủng trong quá trình triển khai tiêm vắc xin ComBE Five tại 7 tỉnh/thành phố đã được Dự án TCMR phối hợp với các Viện VSDT/Pasteur, Viện Kiểm định Quốc gia Vắc xin và Sinh phẩm y tế thực hiện trong tháng 9, tháng 10 và tháng 11 năm 2018.




_Thay thế vắc xin Quinvaxem bằng ComBE Five trên quy mô toàn quốc vào cuối năm nay_
​Qua triển khai đã đạt được một số kết quả nhất định. Về thời gian triển khai vắc xin DPT-VGB-Hib (ComBE Five) tại 7 tỉnh muộn hơn so với kế hoạch dự kiến do vắc xin ComBE Five được cung ứng thông qua UNICEF cho Việt Nam vào ngày 4/10/2018.

Ngay sau khi nhận được giấy chứng nhận xuất xưởng vắc xin, sinh phẩm của Viện Kiểm định Quốc gia vắc xin và sinh phẩm y tế cho lô vắc xin, ngày 15/10/2018, Viện Vệ sinh dịch tễ Trung ương, Dự án TCMR đã phân bổ vắc xin cho 7 tỉnh để triển khai tiêm cho trẻ 2, 3 và 4 tháng tuổi vào ngày tiêm chủng thường xuyên của tháng 10 và tháng 11/2018.

Các địa phương đã thực hiện triển khai ngay sau khi được cung ứng vắc xin ComBE Five, 04 (bốn) tỉnh triển khai trong tháng 10/2018 là Hà Nam, Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, Bắc Giang (2 huyện), Bình Định (5 huyện), 03 (ba) tỉnh Yên Bái, Kon Tum, Đồng Tháp và các huyện còn lại của Bắc Giang triển khai trong tháng 11/2018.

Kết quả tính đến thời điểm ngày 30/11/2018, theo báo cáo của 7 tỉnh, đã triển khai tại 60 huyện, 899 xã/phường, đã có 17.356 trẻ đã được tiêm vắc xin ComBE Five, tỷ lệ tiêm chủng đạt 75,7%.

Vắc xin ComBE Five đã được triển khai an toàn, việc theo dõi phản ứng sau tiêm vắc xin ComBE Five được thực hiện chủ động, chặt chẽ trong 3 ngày đầu sau tiêm chủng, ghi chép, báo cáo tất cả các trường hợp phản ứng thông thường được người nhà và cán bộ y tế ghi nhận.

Theo báo cáo của các địa phương, tỷ lệ phản ứng thông thường (sốt<39°C, sưng đau nhẹ tại chỗ tiêm, các triệu chứng khác như khó chịu, quấy khóc...) là 5,5 %. Có 3 trường hợp phản ứng phải nhập viện điều trị đã được Hội đồng chuyên môn đánh giá nguyên nhân phản ứng sau tiêm chủng tuyến tỉnh kết luận: 2 trường hợp phản ứng phản vệ, 1 trường hợp sốt cao/co giật đã được xử trí ban đầu và cấp cứu kịp thời tại bệnh viện. Không có trường hợp tử vong.

Việc chuyển đổi sử dụng vắc xin DPT-VGB-Hib (ComBE Five) tại 7 tỉnh đã được sự chấp nhấp nhận của cộng đồng. Không có trường hợp từ chối không tiêm chủng vắc xin.

Căn cứ kết quả chuyển đổi sử dụng vắc xin DPT-VGB-Hib (ComBE Five) tại 7 tỉnh, Bộ Y tế cho phép triển khai vắc xin ComBE Five trên quy mô toàn quốc từ cuối tháng 12/2018.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## Hương Smile

Công tác kiểm tra, giám sát bao gồm giám sát công tác chuẩn bị trước triển khai và công tác đảm bảo an toàn tiêm chủng trong quá trình triển khai tiêm vắc xin ComBE Five tại 7 tỉnh/thành phố đã được Dự án TCMR phối hợp với các Viện VSDT/Pasteur, Viện Kiểm định Quốc gia Vắc xin và Sinh phẩm y tế thực hiện trong tháng 9, tháng 10 và tháng 11 năm 2018.


----------

